# VAC Master VP112 problems



## reelduel (Oct 8, 2017)

I have had my VP112 for several years now and the same problem keeps showing it's ugly face. Why do the bag fill with air when I and trying to seal them. Here is what I am doing. I put the meat in the bag making sure for a clean seal area on the bag. Put the bag in the machine and lock it down with the bag clip and hit the start button. As I look into the chamber I can see the bag filling up with Air as the machine vacuums down. This makes the bag swell and causes the seal area to buckle and not be flat anymore. This often causes the seal to fail making me to have to retry. I have the vac set to 40 and the seal set to 7 I have played with these and still it happens. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 8, 2017)

That's happened to me a couple of times and it was the bag material. VP320


----------



## cuebiz (Oct 8, 2017)

I have two of the same machines you have, and that only happens to me when the contents are slightly warm.


----------



## reelduel (Oct 8, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> That's happened to me a couple of times and it was the bag material. VP320


I am using only VM bags. But let me check tomorrow with different sizes and see what it does.


----------



## reelduel (Oct 8, 2017)

cuebiz said:


> I have two of the same machines you have, and that only happens to me when the contents are slightly warm.


I was trying to pack frozen meat today and it did it. While the Chamber is pulling down, at the same time the bag inside is ballooning up.


----------



## soobaerodude (Oct 10, 2017)

Bags puffing up is normal.  See Item #4 "Why the Bags Puff Up" https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/how-chamber-style-vacuum-sealers-work.  

However, having the ends slide off the sealing bar is a problem.  I try not to completely fill the bag, and have some of it go past the sealing bar when setting it up


----------



## reelduel (Oct 10, 2017)

soobaerodude said:


> Bags puffing up is normal.  See Item #4 "Why the Bags Puff Up" https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/how-chamber-style-vacuum-sealers-work.
> 
> However, having the ends slide off the sealing bar is a problem.  I try not to completely fill the bag, and have some of it go past the sealing bar when setting it up




I do allow for some of the bag to go past the bar but is blows the bag up so much it causes the bag to buckle and become uneven and hard to make a good seal. If this is normal it is a piss poor design if you ask me.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 10, 2017)

Possibly the sealing gasket is kaput?


----------



## reelduel (Oct 11, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> Possibly the sealing gasket is kaput?


It has hardly even been used. Today it worked fine. But I also used bags almost 2x the needed size too.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a thought but is it possible that your lid is not sealing completely?


----------



## reelduel (Oct 25, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Just a thought but is it possible that your lid is not sealing completely?


It is sealing fine. You can see the lid flex as it pumps down. Gauge holds stable too so it is not leaking down.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad it is not the lid.  I've been researching machines for a couple of weeks now since my FoodSaver pro died.  And I came across a comment on  where an owner of the same machine had to replace lid and the chamber after 5 years of use and another who had to replace the lid. That is why I asked about the lid. You can read it here:
https://www.vacmasterfresh.com/vacmaster-vp112s-home-chamber-vacuum-sealer/#reviews


----------

